# Hello from Calgary



## Jay R M (May 5, 2021)

Hi everyone, my name is Jay-R, im a welder by trade and im always trying to learn new things in metal working (and everything else life throws) and expand my knowledge.  I'm a garage hobbyist when im not working, I started my welding apprenticeship in 2007 and have been a journeyman since 2010.  I've come to a point where I want to learn more and do more than just weld pipe for oil and gas and feel that I only know a small fraction of my trade and metal working, hopefully I can learn and get help from people here and help out fellow members if I can.


----------



## 6.5 Fan (May 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Crosche (May 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum! Always good to have a welder in the mix.  
What machines do you have?

Cheers,

Chad


----------



## Dabbler (May 5, 2021)

Nice to have you here.


----------



## CalgaryPT (May 5, 2021)

Welcome Jay.


----------



## Hruul (May 5, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Jay R M


----------



## Jay R M (May 6, 2021)

Crosche said:


> Welcome to the forum! Always good to have a welder in the mix.
> What machines do you have?
> 
> Cheers,
> ...



Miller dynasty 210dx
Miller 252p
Miller pipepro 400
Miller xmt 350
Miller field pro suitcase
Miller 12rc suitcase


----------



## Jay R M (May 6, 2021)

Hi all


----------



## Swharfin' (May 6, 2021)

Welcome Jay


----------



## Dabbler (May 6, 2021)

Hey Jay - fello 'blue lover here.  Millermatic 250 and EconoTIG.


----------



## Crosche (May 6, 2021)

Jay R M said:


> Miller dynasty 210dx
> Miller 252p
> Miller pipepro 400
> Miller xmt 350
> ...




Wow, That's a lot of welding equipment!


----------



## Dusty (May 6, 2021)

Hello Jay, welders make up the fabric o this forum. Enjoy!


----------



## Tom O (May 6, 2021)

Millermatic 130 and a Miller 351 here


----------

